# Livefoods



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

alloooo.

currently on live foods buying stuff , errrmmm never used it before . 

how fast are they.
cant find if it mentions delivery costs ......
are they a good service.


thankies


----------



## Rubber-man (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm in the same boat. I want to buy rats of various sizes in bulk. usually buy from reptile shop. Which is best mail order.

I've heard Camzoo are supposed to be good.


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

I've never had problems with livefoods in the past but postage seems high (having said that its the only online place I've ever bought livefood from so postage could be same for all).


----------



## corny (Feb 7, 2007)

i get my livefood from my local reptile shop there a right bargin £1.45 a tub, and there real good quality:smile:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

how fast are they.

they send out orders the same day, if ordered before 3pm

if you chose royal mail, you are at the mercy of the post office.. i always use the courier option

how much does delivery cost.

depends on what you have sent!

please read the page on shipping information!

Livefood UK

are they a good service.

yes, i have been using them for 5 years now, with very few problems
i do use other suppliers from time to time, depending on what they have, and what i need to buy

hth

Nerys


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

wouldnt be Newland would it


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

never had any real problems when i used to use em


----------



## phelsuma_hull (Jan 1, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> wouldnt be Newland would it


Hull pets and Gardens do tubs at £1.45. I used to use newland and there crix were okay but you dont tend to get as many in a tub.


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi ya

I used livefoods for the first time last week order went threw on monday had them tuesday i paid extra for next day. All got here alive. I saved money by doing this and i paid extra for next day. But i did buy in bulk {100}. And will be placeing more with them.

Ade


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

i use:

Live Foods Direct

I would reccomed he to anybody free delivery too which cant be bad as i use alot of crickets i buy 3 tubs for £6.49 BUT each tub contains between 120 -175 crickets which lasts my 2 6-7 days


----------



## dargos mom (Oct 18, 2006)

i used to use www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk 
but I have now found a local supplier whose prices are as good and whose foods are top quality, well fed and long lived and I collect so I dont have to worry about our wonderful royal mail service.


----------



## phelsuma_hull (Jan 1, 2007)

Do you still order yor livefoods by post when its cold or forcast freezing and are they okay on arrival?


----------



## big_fow (Jan 11, 2007)

i ordered some locusts and crix from livefoods.co.uk and the day i got delivery it was snowing and freezing cold and all my food was fine on delivery so i wouldnt worry too much


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Another one worth a mention (but I am biased) is:

LivefoodsForGood.co.uk

Once you account for postage costs, others are more expensive, and our customers often comment on our generous quantities.

Orders are despatched the morning after they are placed, and usually arrive the next day (obviously different over weekends). 

Better still, at least 30% of profits are donated to Proteus Reptile Trust and The Nature Conservancy.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Im looking for a feeder supplier atm, however Livefoods delivery information says buyers not on the english mainland do so at their own risk.

I dont want to take risks with food, but need a cheaper supplier.

Any Scots used this service, or can you recommend another service?

Thanks


----------



## iriechris (Apr 10, 2007)

i live in the channel islands and the live foods comes after 1day! maybe 2, and they are really healthy insects too


Would definatly recommend. 

: victory:


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

iriechris said:


> i live in the channel islands and the live foods comes after 1day! maybe 2, and they are really healthy insects too
> 
> 
> Would definatly recommend.
> ...


 
Thanks a lot for that.

Im planning Camzoo...cheapest ive seen yet, and me and mam can order supplies under one postage. However, they cannot guarantee that the food will be frozen on arrival :-x


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

i get mine from camzoo. cheap fast and very good


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

i get all my locusts from livefoods no problems at all pay the extra for next day delivery still works out cheaper than anywhere else in my area, tried an order of rat weaners and medium mice on next day-never again all defrosted the packaging was not good at all the were in split bags wrapped in a little bubble wrap


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Livefoods For Good - Supplier of crickets, mealworms, waxworms, fruitflies, etc for reptiles, amphibians, invertebrates and birds.

They seem pretty good, can someone check them out?


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

Pro Mantis said:


> Livefoods For Good - Supplier of crickets, mealworms, waxworms, fruitflies, etc for reptiles, amphibians, invertebrates and birds.
> 
> They seem pretty good, can someone check them out?


 
they look expensive to me, but then i order in bulk (200 locusts each order)


----------



## bob_l (Apr 14, 2007)

iv used livefood a few times with only one problem, when they sent the wrong type of cricket because the ones i ordered were out of stock. my leo wouldn't eat them so i was stuck with no food at all. i emailed them but had no joy as they charged me for them anyway and didn't send a replacement. :-x


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

what about honeybrook...anyone used them?

Got another planned, but need to wait and ask mam what she is doing.


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

skimpy said:


> what about honeybrook...anyone used them?
> 
> Got another planned, but need to wait and ask mam what she is doing.


sorry never heard of them


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Ive used honeybrook for mice and rats and they are very good


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

rachy said:


> Ive used honeybrook for mice and rats and they are very good


have you got there contact details please. someone picked me up some rat weaners the weekend and they are huge far to big for betty, working all week so cant get out
thanks: victory:


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

dnarra said:


> they look expensive to me, but then i order in bulk (200 locusts each order)


LFG is cheap for the 'average customer' wanting 3 or 4 tubs, but not sorted on bulk yet. A few others look cheaper, but when you factor in postage arent. As for bulk, it's something that will be coming soon, so watch this space...


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

skimpy said:


> what about honeybrook...anyone used them?
> 
> Got another planned, but need to wait and ask mam what she is doing.


Thought they were cheap but they have a £14.10 delivery charge and only delivery in the highlands every 28 days.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

dani11983 said:


> Thought they were cheap but they have a £14.10 delivery charge and only delivery in the highlands every 28 days.


 
that's not so good!!!


well, we had a Camzoo delivery yesterday...arrived quickly after order was placed, well packaged and frozen. will definately use again.

The quality of the mice and weaner rats imo was better than honeybrook...their sizes were a bit dodgy and there always seemed to be a few too many wee ones thrown in.


----------



## reptilemanspoon (Aug 31, 2006)

Graz said:


> alloooo.
> 
> currently on live foods buying stuff , errrmmm never used it before .
> 
> ...


 
i've always bought stuff from there. and iv never had a problem. so long as you order before 3pm on anyday monday - thursday or before midday on a friday they will have your items with you the very next day :-D 
thats just my personal experience with them anyway but i have heard some horror stories on forums before.


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i get my crickets and mealworms from pet zoo, good price and good delivery no postage and packaging iethr!!


----------

